# Ford 1920 restoration



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

In May 2020 I picked up a 1989 Ford 1920 Garden tractor. I really didn't know what I was getting myself into. This was my first tractor and my first diesel. The motor was blown, the body was rusted, it was caked with a mud/grease concoction, and it was leaking from everything. But it had a front end loader and a few implements so 2500 sounded reasonable. 

Fast forward 6 weeks and at least $4,000. Today was a big day. I finally got the tractor running. I have 2 fuel leaks that make starting difficult. My rear main seal is leaking, and the PTO pops out of gear and makes a grindy noise when it is in gear. Maybe its missing a few teeth, or maybe whatever happened to the PTO contributed to the blown motor. I'll deal with that mess next. 

There's also a lot of blow by coming from my breather tube. The motor I sourced was from another 1920 from Ag State Tractor Parts. They said it "ran good". A highly subjective and relative comment. I'd say this runs like shit. And it needs a major overhaul. They charged 3,000 for the motor, and offered a $200 core. I decided to keep everything. I like having parts. The pumps and periferials are probably worth $1,500. Maybe more. 

Every step of this project has seen its flavor of issues. From rust to faulty wiring, and everything in between. Finding parts is a major headache. I've had to improvise quite a few things along the way.

If the PTO is trashed I may just call it and sell it. I've given this project 6 weeks. Not sure how many more I have left in me.

I uploaded two sets of pictures in my showcase if your interested in before and after pics. Thanks for reading!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You could look on the lighter side , the loader and frame are away from the tractor if you decide to replace the main oil seal, so that is a small bonus, and your PTO noise could be only the PTO output shaft bearing and that shouldn't be too hard to replace.

The engine could be as simple as dropping the sump and remove the head, and may only need rings and bearings, don't forget to do the mains also, of course only you know the condition of your replacement engine and to know what is required.

Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Yer into it this far, may as well git er done right and use the pee waddin
out of it to git back even on yer investment.......jus' my $ .002


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Yeah I'm thinking I'll use as is for a year or so and get my stamina back, and more acquainted with the tractor.


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Fixed the fuel leak! It starts and runs much much better. So fun to drive


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm lookin fer one in that size category fer meself my brother's kubota 
is just that, I want one of my own.
Though I love my 8n it is limited fer a lot of things I want to do.
But till I find one Li'l bro's will do, since I store it for him I git to use it when needed................


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

It was a long day. Thinking back I should have recorded the entire project in this thread instead of spawning new threads for individual issues... anyway motor #2 arrived today. Motor #1 has 60 psi compression on #1 & #4 cylinders. Compression on motor #2 is not very impressive either, but it's ballpark - close enough for a cold engine.
#1 140
#2 110
#3 110
#4 120

Engine is cleaned, flushed the crap out of the coolant passages, new water pump, wire wheeled, painted, swapped out the leaky oil pan, new RTV on the rear main seal, peripherals installed, flywheel roughed up, clutch installed.

Tomorrow I'll do a valve adjustment and install it into the tractor. I'll let all the silicone set for 12 hours before filling it with fluids and checking for leaks. The Last motor had a nasty oil pan leak which I found after the motor was installed. The front end had to come off to drop the oil pan, which was a pain...

Here are some pics. I ran out of Ford blue engine enamel. Hopefully black engines matter err I mean run better


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Another long day

Waiting on a thermostat and an exhaust manifold.

Work done today:
Valve adjustment, engine installation, tractor joined, all wiring and components installed, all fluids replenished minus coolant (will do that when I get the thermostat)

No leaks so far


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Condition when I bought it:
https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/ford-1920.2193/

Links to issues with this tractor:

Gear box leak fix:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/gear-box-leak.45859/#post-324337

Right hub leak fix:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-1920-axle-seals.46675/#post-324329


Shredded PTO gears fix:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/pto-pop-out.46267/#post-323707

Magister hydraulic cylinder alternatives for Ford 7108 loader:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-7108-hydraulic-cylinder-thread-size.46473/#post-323515

Fabricating light protectors:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/busted-lights.46463/

Clutch finger adjustment:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-1920-clutch-finger-adjustment.46625/#post-323245

Tired diesel engine blow by:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/how-much-is-too-much-blow-by.46249/

Custom tachometer proof meter:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/tachometer-options.45325/

How NOT to remove freeze plugs:
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/catastrophic-error.45559/

Fixing a leaky fuel filter housing:


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Bled the injectors and ran the tractor for about 20 seconds. Here's how to bleed a Ford 1920:


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Installed lights. Hazard light switch is broken :/


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Loader and hydraulics are fixed. Tractor is online. Even my 3 year old can drive it. Kinda.. 

Leveled out a service road, consolidated piles of brush, closed up pulled stump holes.. this machine is amazing


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeeeee hawwwww!


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Installed a battery tray. I rebuilt my 7 year old battery replacing the sulfuric acid with MgSO4 (Epsom salt + distilled Water). Which likes to boil over and eat my paint. Battery tray will fix that


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Fabricated an engine cover today. Was missing when I bought the tractor


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

Welded together this bucket level indicator. Can't try it out until some other parts come in this Wednesday


----------

